# Recommended Grinder for approx £300



## shrubbery

I have just purchased my first 'serious' machine in the Silvia and have also invested in the naked portafilter and VST 18g ridgeless basket.

My previous setup was a Gaggia Cubika and Dualit 75002 grinder with burr adjustment mod. I am currently still using the Dualit grinder but am having issues with shots pulling much too quickly (18g dose produced about 60g espresso in 25s). I am assuming that this is because of the grinder nit producing fine enough grinds.

I have about £300 to purchase a new grinder and don't have a load of free space in the kitchen so probably can't accommodate a second hand Super Jolly or anything of that size.

Does anyone have any grinder recommendation that would suite the Silvia?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## coffeebean

Eurika Mignon £265 delivered

Andy


----------



## fatboyslim

If you also enjoy brewed coffee consider the baratza preciso. It does a fine job of espresso and brewed grinds. Also grinds right into portafilter. Much better than a cumbersome Doser. I've had mine nearly 3years and its still going strong.


----------



## coffeechap

Watch this space as another used mignon will be coming up soon


----------



## shrubbery

I will only be using the machine for espresso so it looks like the Mignon has a few votes.


----------



## shrubbery

I will only be using the machine for espresso so it looks like the Mignon has a few positive votes.


----------



## AliC

I have just sold my Mignon as I do have space for a Super Jolly. The Mignon is lovely but see also if you can find a second hand Mazzer Mini for similar dosh as a new Mignon. Similar footprint on the worktop.


----------



## moley

another vote for the mignon&#8230;.


----------



## Daren

Mazzer - smaller than you think


----------



## stuartmack1974

Is the mignon step less?


----------



## GS11

stuartmack1974 said:


> Is the mignon step less?


Yes it is:good:


----------



## Charliej

A Mazzer mini would be a way better choice if you can find one, for me the clumpiness of the Mignon means extra faff to stir the grounds to get correct distribution and to break up the clumps, even a Mazzer SJ using a lens hood as a mini hopper isn't that big at all and will fit under most standard height kitchen wall cupboards.


----------



## Xpenno

How does the sage smart grinder compare to the Mignon? Worth a look?


----------



## glevum

with a mignon, just stir whilst grinding.


----------



## shrubbery

I could probably accommodate a Mazzer physically if pushed but how much cash would it realistically take to obtain one?


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> How does the sage smart grinder compare to the Mignon? Worth a look?


No no no no..


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> No no no no..


So... Is that a maybe? x


----------



## jeebsy

£250 should snag you an SJ in decent nick


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> No no no no..


Destiny's Child in the house


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> No no no no..


I think he quoting the immortal 2Unlimited. No no no no with Sage there's no limits


----------



## oop north

Or is it that old chap off vicar of Dibley - no no no no no yes!


----------



## shrubbery

jeebsy said:


> £250 should snag you an SJ in decent nick


Any tips on where I would be best looking for one?


----------



## jeebsy

EBay, on here, gumtree


----------



## oop north

coffeechap on a for sale thread has just said he has refurbed mini mazzer coming - worth getting in touch with him


----------



## shrubbery

oop north said:


> coffeechap on a for sale thread has just said he has refurbed mini mazzer coming - worth getting in touch with him


Thanks for that - will do.


----------



## AussieEx

If you want new the Mignon is a real stand-out at this price point for quality, value and grind (yes stepless). Secondhand there are many options as others have noted.

For what it's worth I haven't found the supposed 'clumpiness' of the Mignon to be an issue at all. I think it pairs well with the Silvia.


----------



## AliC

klymen said:


> For what it's worth I haven't found the supposed 'clumpiness' of the Mignon to be an issue at all. I think it pairs well with the Silvia.


Hear hear! Although I have just flogged my Mignon, I never bothered stirring with un-bent paperclips and all that malarky. Just level off and tamp. Happy days.

Also in defense of the Mignon, it is a lot tidier than my Super Jolly with the doser flicking grinds out of the basket from time to time. But there is a noticeable difference in the cup if you have a side-by-side test (as I did). But I didn't have any gripes with the Mignon while I had it. Just upgraditis struck.


----------



## shrubbery

Thanks for all of your advise guys.

Unfortunately, upgradeitis has already struck before I've even bought the damn thing and have my heart set on a Mazzer Mini now...

It always amazes me how quickly you can convince yourself that that extra 'little' bit of cash for the upgrade is worth it and the next thing you know you are looking at something twice the price and everything seems perfectly logical and fair! No wonder I never have any money.


----------



## coffeebean

Can do you a great price on a Mazzer Mini too......


----------



## NeilR

What sort of great price?


----------



## coffeebean

£385 delivered


----------



## shrubbery

That is certainly tempting but blows my budget a bit. Think I will have to go for a second hand one but thanks for the offer though.


----------



## NeilR

I need to go away skiing next week, to have a think. A Mazzer Mini does sound very tempting, even though it's twice the price of my Classic! Selling the MC2 would help, I guess.


----------



## shrubbery

Skiing (or snowboarding more like ) sounds good. I wish I was back out there myself.


----------



## Daren

NeilR said:


> I need to go away skiing next week, to have a think.


That's an expensive way to think! - is the skiing compulsory!.... Why not sit in the garden for a few minutes?


----------



## NeilR

Skiing is definitely compulsory.







The mountain air will help me think more clearly about which grinder to go for. Now, back on topic ..........


----------



## stuartmack1974

Why is the mignon do much better than the MC2 ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quieter, better grind consistency due to bigger burrs , easier adjustment knob and has a reference point .

Cons - no doser can be quite clumpy without using some form of WDT


----------



## coffeechap

I will have a mates 2008 mazzer sj ready for someone very soon price will be around £250 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I will have a mates 2008 mazzer sj ready for someone very soon price will be around £250 if anyone is interested.


an the sj is better than the mignion........

Bigger burrs better grind

Doser = no clumps

Better taste in the cup


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Loved the Mignon, it's a great compact grinder, pretty tidy too.

However I upgraded to a Mazzer SJ which is a bit messier so far (more my technique I think) but the taste in the cup is better though.


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Loved the Mignon, it's a great compact grinder, pretty tidy too.
> 
> However I upgraded to a Mazzer SJ which is a bit messier so far (more my technique I think) but the taste in the cup is better though.


Wooooo! SJ! I forgot to mention I had to get a mini vac just to clean up after the SJ. The beast that it is. Its worth it though.


----------



## shrubbery

Hopefully the Mini isn't quite as bad but time will tell


----------



## truegrace

Im gonna be in the market for a £200ish grinder in the next 10 days, will keep me eyes peeled


----------



## m4lcs67

I know I am probably too late responding to this thread, but i'll put my two pence worth in anyway. I know that the Mignon appears to be well thought of around there parts, but is it me or does it look like it was cobbled together by some kid in a metalwork lesson? It 'aint pretty, in fact it looks awful. Now I know that aesthetics are not the be all and end all, it is how well it does at grinding coffee that ultimately counts, but hey, there are other grinders out there that do a great job, but that look good as well. I am in the market for a grinder at the moment to go with my set- up and I am currently leaning towards the Mahlkonig Baratza Vario. I have checked on the forum and on the net and it really does look like a great piece of kit.


----------



## coffeechap

The mignon is much better grinder than the vario and nicer looking. Depends whether you want solid build quality or plastic


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, each to their own. For me I think the Mignon looks really good.

It's a better grind consistency than the Vario IMHO.


----------



## m4lcs67

Hey chaps,

Many apologies if I have offended anyone. As I said, just my two pence worth. As you quite rightly say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## CFo

m4lcs67 said:


> I know I am probably too late responding to this thread, but i'll put my two pence worth in anyway. I know that the Mignon appears to be well thought of around there parts, but is it me or does it look like it was cobbled together by some kid in a metalwork lesson? It 'aint pretty, in fact it looks awful. Now I know that aesthetics are not the be all and end all, it is how well it does at grinding coffee that ultimately counts, but hey, there are other grinders out there that do a great job, but that look good as well. I am in the market for a grinder at the moment to go with my set- up and I am currently leaning towards the Mahlkonig Baratza Vario. I have checked on the forum and on the net and it really does look like a great piece of kit.


It's you







the Mignon is a design classic.


----------



## ajh101

At first glance the Mignon is not pretty. After a very short time it looks great


----------



## jeebsy

CFo said:


> It's you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Mignon is a design classic.


Agreed - Mignon looks fantastic


----------



## m4lcs67

I bow to your greater knowledge.


----------



## jeebsy

Sort of double post


----------



## El carajillo

m4lcs67 said:


> I bow to your greater knowledge.


NO to a different opinion!!


----------

